# Range outlet pushes oven too far from wall



## Big Bob

John

I have solved this by making a recessed alcove in the wall cavity.
I move the outlet there. You need to find out the direction of the wire.

Yep this is a silly pain in the... :furious:


----------



## joed

If the wire comes up from the bottom you simply move the receptacle down to the floor level where it normally goes.


----------



## chris75

Lets not forgot the important stuff,  it actually has to be at the bottom rear of the stove to meet code, the cord and plug need to be accessible with the bottom drawer removed to meet the intent of a disconnect.


----------



## 220/221

Happens all the time. Most ranges have that channel thing down the middle. You need to move the box left or right.

Not too tough because you can get away with an ugly patch behind the range. 

Turn off power, 
make sure no one will turn it back on,
test voltage on BOTH legs,
remove the recep from the box, 
cut a big piece of drywall out,
screw in some backing if necessary, 
relocate the box, 
put the drywall back,
caulk the drywall joints to keep bugs out,
reinstall recep/cover plate,
turn on and test voltage,
plug in range,
reach awkwardly over countertop to keep the cord from getting hung up while you slide range into place. It helps to have long monkey arms for this part.


----------



## Stubbie

I've always found this to be hilarious. Luckily my wife will never need to disconnect the range...... The drawer in our range has enough metal and glass lids in it you would be 2 or 3 minutes unloading the damn thing before your going to disconnect anything.


----------



## givemeabreak

Big Bob said:


> John
> 
> I have solved this by making a recessed alcove in the wall cavity.
> I move the outlet there. You need to find out the direction of the wire.
> 
> Yep this is a silly pain in the... :furious:


This sounds interesting. What materials did you use to make the alcove? 




joed said:


> If the wire comes up from the bottom you simply move the receptacle down to the floor level where it normally goes.


I wish this were the case, but the wire is coming from the attic.



chris75 said:


> Lets not forgot the important stuff,  it actually has to be at the bottom rear of the stove to meet code, the cord and plug need to be accessible with the bottom drawer removed to meet the intent of a disconnect.


So this is my only real option, huh? Is it code to use the current box as a junction for the new one? It has to either go in to the wall or lower to work.

Thanks for the responses everyone.


----------



## Pudge565

What about a flush receptical?


----------



## theatretch85

Using the existing box as a junction is ok so long as you extend it with the proper gauge wire to the new box (and of course with the proper number of conductors, which should be 4 including the ground). So long as the existing box remains accessible on the surface (don't bury it behind the drywall, just put a blank cover on it) everything should be fine. Some hardware stores will let you purchase the cable in the specified length you need, rather than buying a whole roll of it, get a little extra just to be on the safe side. Also, don't forget the proper sized wire nuts to go with the extension of the wire.


----------



## GTB

givemeabreak said:


> This sounds interesting. What materials did you use to make the alcove?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish this were the case, but the wire is coming from the attic.
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my only real option, huh? Is it code to use the current box as a junction for the new one? It has to either go in to the wall or lower to work.
> 
> Thanks for the responses everyone.


Double oven has no space to accept receptacle....I guess alcove is only solution but wire is coming thru the floor


----------



## joed

13 year old thread.


----------

